# 8/30 White Marlin/Whaleshark/AJs/Bonita



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Headed to the nipple today to troll. Got there at 8:00 AM and there were some birds working on the surface. Water was better than I've seen in a while. 30 foot visibility.Put out the spread and trolled around a bit. Looked tothe starboard side to see a fin and tail swimming on the surface beside the boat! He popped up on a islander/ballyhoo and fiddled with it, then dropped back and hit a super chugger. Myfriend Andrew (FishingAddict from the forum) grabbed the reel. We got a few jumps out of him before he threw it :banghead:nonono:doh. :reallycrying. Oh well, it was awesome to see that happen and it was our first billfish hookup on the boat. We trolled around for a while and saw a whaleshark, another first. No otheraction on the troll for the day.Headed to some wrecks a little after noon. Found some small bonita on the way in. The jacks were going crazy at the wreck we fished and were coming up to the top often. We caught some on our 10# small rods. Couldn't manage a keeper though. All in all, it was an awesome day.

Sorry, no pics of the whitie. Too much chaos going on to take any pics!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

That was the most exciting trip we've had!! The aj's on 10lb test was pretty neat.

Cant wait to try it again!:letsparty


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Good report. That Mako is bad news. If you ever need an extra let me know :bowdown


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like a good day! Too bad no pick of the marlin!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like a fun trip, congrats on hooking up your first bill. Did you get any pic's of the Whaleshark?


----------

